# athlon 2200+ mit FSB 133 defekt



## lorki (9. September 2003)

athlon 2200+ mit FSB 133 defekt 
Hi Leute, ich hab einen Athlon Prozessor 2200+ (Thunderbird?) auf einem KT3 ultra 2 zu laufen. Etwa 1 Jahr lang ist alles priema, dann irgendwann des Nachts- --- - Aus! 

Seitdem startet er bloß noch als 1500+ und immer wenn ich den FSB auf 133 setze im Bios geht garnichts mehr. Blackscreen. Anderer Speicher nützt auch nichts.
Bios auf dem Board hab ich schon updatet. Alle anderen Karten raus, auch.

Hier nochmal mein System etwas genauer:

Athlon (ich weiß nicht genau ob "c" weil ich damals beide Ausführungen hatte)
MSI KT3 ultra 2 (MS-6380E)
Kingston Speicher 512 MB
300 W Netzteil CWT 300ATX

Ich bin für jede GUTE Idee dankbar.


----------



## blubber (10. September 2003)

> Hi Leute, ich hab einen Athlon Prozessor 2200+ (Thunderbird?)


nee, Thoroughbred.

Hast du die Möglichkeit, mal eine andere AMD CPU auszuprobieren?

bye


----------



## lorki (10. September 2003)

hm, gleich die CPU wechseln? 

ich kann den Sinn darin nicht erkennen, dachte immer wenns läuft, läufts.
kann ein Fehler in der CPU die Ansteuerung mit 133 blocken?

ich werd trotzdem mal sehen das ich mal eine zum probieren bekomme.

cu


----------



## lorki (10. September 2003)

*MSI Suppis*

ich poste hier mal was der support von MSI empfielt. Dachte ich hätte denen schon geschrieben das ich das alles schon gemacht habe. Wäre wohl gut gewesen wenn die mal die Mail richtig gelesen hätten.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hallo,

um herauszufinden an welcher Komponente dieses Problem liegt
müssen Sie systematisch vorgehen. Zuerst die absolute Minimal-
konfiguration wählen. also nur die CPU mit Lüfter, einen Speicher
wenn mehrere eingesetzt sind, die Grafikkarte, ein CD Laufwerk
und eine Festplatte. Mehr nicht, im BIOS setzen Sie die Werte auf default
und belassen diese auch so. Dann verfahren Sie ganz normal weiter,
sollte das Problem jetzt nicht mehr auftreten setzen Sie eine
Komponente nach der anderen wieder ein bis das Problem eventuell wieder
auftritt. Sollte das Problem auch nur mit der Minimalkonfiguration
bleiben, müssen Sie durch gegentauschen der Komponenten versuchen den
Fehler zu finden. Als letztes bleibt dann noch das Board selber, dieses
lassen Sie bei Ihrem Händler überprüfen.

mit freundlichen Grüssen
best regards


technischer Support

MSI Technology GmbH

Hanauer Landstrasse 318
D-60314 Frankfurt am Main
 ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## michaelxy (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem FSB 100 geht FSB 133 geht nicht. Gab es bei Dir eine Lösung ? Oder hatte die CPU einen Defekt ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

Es gibt auch Jumper am Mainboard mit denen die Frequenz eingestellt werden kann. Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so, dass ich im BIOS nur die Frequenz stehen habe, die ich mit dem Mainboardjumper einstelle.

Schaut mal in der Bedienungsanleitung von eurem Mainboard nach, ob es nicht auch so einen Jumper gibt.


----------



## michaelxy (15. Februar 2004)

Die Jumper sind schon gesetzt - auf fsb 133 - dann kommt kein Bild - jumper ich auf fsb100, dann kommt wieder ein Bild .... Höherer vcore Spannung brachte auch nichts.


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

wieviele laufwerke hast du in deinem rechner?


----------



## michaelxy (15. Februar 2004)

Das Problem existiert auch, wenn alle Peripherie nicht angeschlossen ist !


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

mhm.... dann ist wahrscheinlich die cpu kapputt.
da bleibt nichts anderes mehr übrig, als eine andere cpu oder ein anderes board (was eher umständlich ist) zu besorgen und zu testen.


----------

